# Help me with Marestare Please



## rubyviewminis (Feb 20, 2013)

I signed up a week ago and still have no internet feed. I bypassed the tv we were using in the house to watch since a splitter would not help. I bought a Dazzle and have it hooked directly to my laptop, which runs Windows 8. It threw a fit and restarted then froze up with configuring Windows because I was trying to get the Dazzle and marestare linked up. This is a new computer, 3 months old. I can get the picture but it won't go on marestare. I am losing patience, Missy is 300 days on Friday, our internet was out AGAIN for two days which didn't help. Heather is busy, we are 3 hours apart.

First, the barn cam is wireless and works wonderful, I can see the picture on my laptop, I could see the picture on the tv before that.

Second, I have checked and rechecked all the settings for Marestare, they are correct.

Third, Dazzle and Pinnacle have no directions or help with getting the online feed.

Fourth I am going to give up soon. My nerves are shot, and as long as I dink around trying to get marestare up I cannot watch her.

I have to leave now to drive to town (30 minutes away) but if anyone can offer advice I could sure use it. IF my rotten internet is still on when I get back I will jump on here first thing. If you don't see me post today, that means our rotten internet is out again area wide. We also got buried in over another foot of snow since yesterday making it a lovely glaring white out lol. I am thinking of stabling Missy in the guest room or garage right outside my laundry room.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 20, 2013)

Your best bet is to contact Heather or Rich at Mare Stare. They should be able to help and can often do it by taking temporary control of your computer.


----------



## cassie (Feb 20, 2013)

AS Mary as said,

give Heather a call




I had troubles the second time I used Marestare she jumped on through logmein and had it fixed in no time... you poor thing take a deep breath in and out and shoot Heather an email or give her a call... its different for every computer and network so she is the best one for the job





Hope you will be able to get it sorted shortly


----------



## happy appy (Feb 20, 2013)

Heather will remote in to your computer and set it all up for you. It's a great set up that they have. I know they have been helping me figure out the cams that I'm trying to get work.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 20, 2013)

Ditto here email Heather at marestare ...she is great she will remote in and get you fixed up..although she can't help without you having internet connection. But try calling her


----------



## Eagle (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree, I couldn't get my cam up last year so I called Heather and she explained everything then she went in remote and fired me up. Don't worry about it cos we all have problems, I think Heather is used to us horsey girls not being computer wizards


----------



## Liz k (Feb 21, 2013)

Same advise here heather will remote in to your computer and wave that magic wand and should have you up and running in no time best bet is to go to marestare and go to help or contact put in a trouble shooter ticket or email and that way heather can get to you when she has enought time to get you up and going........last year I almost threw my computer across the room but once rich and heather did there thing I was so greatfull hang in there, there is light at the end of the cam......lol


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone, just got back from the vet for Missy's vaccines, she is 300 days today. I will email Heather and try to hook up tonight or tomorrow, we have been so busy I couldn't stop with enough time to do this with her. But our internet is back! Lol, now my printer went offline again, and trying to get our new tv in my wireless network. I am seriously thinking of moving into a cave with no electricity.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe move to a place with reliable internet instead?

Is this a Pacific Masquerade foal?

Make sure you post your live cam link Becky.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol! Sure! I would love to move....... Yes this is Masq's second and last baby. Must be a filly the way she tears around mama's belly all the time. Even as an unexpected foal, with the size and personality traits of Missy and Masq,I know this foal will fit right in here!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 23, 2013)

Its been ten days now and I am getting no response to emails, tickets, nothing. Nothing works.


----------



## happy appy (Feb 23, 2013)

Really? I have only every waited a few hours for a response.


----------



## Bonny (Feb 23, 2013)

I stream for free through Camstreams. Its another option for you to try. I have used camstreams since 2009, love it!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 24, 2013)

I would try calling Heather, also check you have the correct email cos normally they reply within an hour or so. If not you can try Marewatchers or camstreams


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 24, 2013)

My emails to Heather were going to an old address that she wasn't getting, she for some reason can't get a call through to me. When I try to call her the message says she isn't available and to email lol. We have been going in circles. My new Dazzle quit today and I returned it, our wireless network had different ssis and wpa that they fixed, so everything is getting there. I have two new phones on the way, and asked her to charge and mail me what they sell for capturing video. This is getting funny actually, I don't think anyone would believe me if I told them the story. So...hopefully by weeks end I can get Missy streaming to a wide audience. Thanks everyone.


----------

